# My clown loaches............



## Guest (Mar 28, 2013)

I have something funny to share with you all. I will even post this in the general freshwater section.

My two clown loaches: Baby Girl and Junior swim attached to each other, they are side by side, around in a circle in one section of the tank. When I first say it, I thought that it was cool, then the second time I say it, it made me laugh. I don't know if I will be able to get a picture of it or not.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

That's cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

